# The perferct "Storm" has arrived!



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Proud to introduce my new little lady Storm  
Lots of pics on my facebook http://www.facebook.com/carolinastormhe ... 130&ref=mf


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey, her nose and face is dirty!!! hehehe


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

i've never seen a hedgie so pinto-y!
she's so cuuuuuute


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

She's gorgeous  Storm seems like she is loving her outside time.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Larry, she is just perfect!!! Please, more pictures of this little angel. I will also check facebook.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I forgeot to say that I absolutely love the one dark ear and the one pink ear!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amy1024 (Mar 18, 2010)

She is so cute and what a perfect name for a perfect little baby hedgie! Congratz Larry, she is beautiful!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is simply stunning. I can't wait to meet her in person.   Shetland, stay home.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Awwww, she is PRECIOUS! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 
More pictures please!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

she's a beauty! gosh, i love hedgies.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

She is gorgeous! Congrats!!!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Simply adorable! I do love her coloring- it's so unique


----------



## Godzilla Girl (May 23, 2009)

What a beautiful little girl!


----------



## Keltrey (May 31, 2010)

She is so beautiful cannot wait to see more pics in the future.


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

Wow what incredible coloring! She is so cute!


----------



## Kristin (Mar 27, 2010)

What a beauty little doll!!! She and my Tom would be a gorgeous couple, I will have to get some updated pics of Boo and her now healthy babies up! Congratulations on your little darling!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I see our Nancy is still experiencing paranoid episodes!!! Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Sooo cute! Congratulations, Larry, she's beautiful.


----------



## Amy1024 (Mar 18, 2010)

Kristin said:


> What a beauty little doll!!! She and my Tom would be a gorgeous couple, I will have to get some updated pics of Boo and her now healthy babies up! Congratulations on your little darling!!


Kristin is ready for more grand-hedgie-babies :lol:


----------



## hedgiesrule (Jan 19, 2009)

Aww, she's beautiful!!
I love her half mask. She has very unique markings. 
Very cute!!  
hr


----------

